

Goodbye mocks, Farewell stubs - baha_man
http://weblogs.asp.net/rosherove/archive/2008/09/20/goodbye-mocks-farewell-stubs.aspx

======
bradgessler
This strikes a few chords with me from my days of managing sub-par developers.
I got to the point on my projects where I prefer not-so-good code with tests
over good code with no tests! Blech X-|

Great points about the people barriers to testing -- too high of a learning
curve and the difficulty of finding the balance where developers are not over-
testing their code.

Unfortunately I think judgment for writing good, non-fragile tests comes from
a lot of experience.

~~~
wastedbrains
I agree testing has a big learning curve. I have been doing it for years now
and still find there is a lot to learn. It took a long time to make me realize
how much better isolated tests were at the unit level.

I think some of the language changes he suggests are interesting. Kind of
follows some of the BDD over TDD. Something 'should' do something, not test.
Tests should be isolated, not have objects mocked...

------
wastedbrains
Oh yeah one disagreement

"Think what you will ,but 99% of the dev worlds aren’t ready for the
'testability' message"

I feel like the entire agile movement is ready and on testing. I think that
movement is significantly larger and stronger than he sees it.

